# Ψυχοδραστικές ουσίες - Εξαρτήσεις > Εξάρτηση από Αλκοόλ, Τζόγο >  Στερητικα αλκοολ

## thanosP

Πως παλευονται τα εντονα στερητικα απο το αλκοολ??ειμαι δυο χρονια καθαρος....αλλα οπου να ναι θα σπασει,δεν τη παλευω αλλο θελω να ξαναπιω......οι χαζοβενζοδιαζεπινες των ψυχιατρων φερνουν μεγαλυτερη επιθειμια.καμια εμπειρια?αντιμετωπιση?

----------

